

Sony Walkman Reborn (Again) as a $1200 Hi-Res Audio Handset - bane
http://gizmodo.com/sony-walkman-reborn-again-as-a-1200-hi-res-audio-han-1677643981?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_facebook&utm_source=gizmodo_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow

======
owly
which nobody will buy.

